# Lager shore 1



## 2speed2slow (6. März 2012)

Hallo leute 
kann mir jemand sagen,, was für lager im shore 1 verbaut sind???
gleitlager??? kugellager??? nadellager???

danke für die hilfe gruss


----------



## Indian Summer (7. März 2012)

Hi 2speed2slow

Folgend doppelt gedichtete Rillenkugellager sind beim Shore 2010 verbaut:

6 x 6001 2RS
2 x 608 2RS (Horstlink - Lager zwischen Sattel- und Kettenstrebe)

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2speed2slow (7. März 2012)

danke  ging ja echt schnell,, guter service


----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. Mai 2016)

Hi! Ich habe das Shore 2 von 2009 und heute mal den Hinterbau auseinandergenommen.
Das Lager zwischen Ketten und Sattelstrebe sieht bei mir so aus wie im Anhang abgebildet. Die englische Bezeichnugn ist dafür wohl "extended", aber wie lautet die deutsche?
Wenn ich "608 2RS" google bekomme Lager ohne diese Verlängerung am inneren Ring.
Thx!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. Mai 2016)

Habe hier was rausgefunden: http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=134698
Die Lager heissen wohl 608 E.
Weiß jemand wo man das herbekommt? Norco?
Bei ebay usw. sieht es nicht gut aus. Scheint keine Standartware zu sein.


----------



## hawiro (30. Mai 2016)

Bei Enduro Bearings heissen die Dinger 608 MAX-E (Extended Inner Race). In meinem Shinobi sind die Dinger auch verbaut, was im Datenblatt nicht drinstand.  Ich hatte daher normale 608er bestellt und hab' den Hinterbau erstmal mit den alten Lagern wieder zusammengeschraubt, um fahren zu können. Gefunden (und bestellt) habe ich die Teile dann hier. HiBike hätte sie auch bestellen können, hätte aber länger gedauert.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (30. Mai 2016)

Puh die kosten ja einzeln mehr als ein 20er Pack der nichtverlängerten Version... In der Bucht gibts in Deutschland gar keine.
Kann man normale Lager nehmen und den Rest mit Unterlegscheiben auffüttern, oder ner Hülse? Oder geht das auf die Steifigkeit?
Ich würde denken, dass diese kleinen Lager eh kaum Kräfte aufnehmen können und die Kräfte an den großen 6 Lagern auftreten.


----------



## hawiro (30. Mai 2016)

Das mit den Unterlegscheiben hatte ich auch überlegt, hab' es aber wieder verworfen. Zum einen wegen der Steifigkeit, zum anderen, weil ich befürchtet habe, dass sich die Unterlegscheiben durch Abnutzung mit der Zeit in das Lager reindrücken, weil der äußere Durchmesser der Unterlegscheiben ja auf jeden Fall größer ist als der der inneren Welle des Lagers.

Bei HiBike wären die Teile damals etwas günstiger gewesen, sie konnten sie aber in absehbarer Zeit nicht liefern. Da hab' ich dann halt in den sauren Apfel gebissen, wobei die Dinger damals auch noch etwas günstiger waren, w.i.m.r.e.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (30. Mai 2016)

Rein logisch überlegt dürfte sich nix abnutzen, da nichts schleift, denn dann müßte sich mit dem richtigen Lager ja auch irgendwas abnutzen. Müßte ja egal sein ob lange Hülse oder kurze Hülse + Unterlagsscheiben. Siehe auch mein Beitrag letzter Satz, habe ihn nochmal überarbeitet.
Ich glaube ich zerlege mit der Flex mein altes Lager und fertige mir eine Distanzhülse aus dem Innenring, passend für ein Standardlager.


----------



## hawiro (30. Mai 2016)

Abschleifen tut sich sicher nichts, aber da der Hinterbau ja einen gewissen Flex hat, hebeln die Unterlegscheiben auf dem inneren Lagerring herum. Ich hab' angenommen, dass dabei die innere Unterlegscheibe in dem Bereich eingedrückt wird und der Rest dann übersteht und sich in die Dichtung reindrückt.

Kann aber auch sein, dass ich einfach nur ein Bisschen paranoid bin...


----------



## 2speed2slow (30. Mai 2016)

Morge jungs... wen ihr so was braucht geht zum eisenhandel da gibts die lager fur 12.50 das Stück. Billiger geht nett und die passen... lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (31. Mai 2016)

Das ist ja gerade das Problem um das es geht, dass der "Eisenhandel" die Extended-variante nicht hat.
Egal habe es nun bei Riderzone bestellt.
Wenn Du eine Bezugsquelle hast, dann freue ich mich natürlich.


----------

